# Do I need to install a shutoff valve on wall mounted sink? Pictures attached



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

Good question. I never paid attention to the vessel sinks with wall mounted faucets to see if there were shut offs underneath.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

kalamajo said:


> Hello Forum:
> 
> This is my first semi-major plumbing job.
> 
> ...


Just my opinion, it's always a good idea to install shut valves on sinks in case you have to replace or fix the faucet in the future. Otherwise your only option is to turn the water off to the entire house. It just makes good sense to me. Now is the time to do it while everything is still opened up. Just an opinion.

As far as is it code to install shut off valves on sinks for your location, Arizona, I do not know. Please wait for the plumbers to respond to your post. Thanks.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

I know this doesn't add much, but my water main is in the basement, and I added a new ball valve on my side of the water meter in a very accessible and obvious spot with a label. The main shutoff to the house was an old gate valve on the city side of the meter that scared me every time I had to turn it off. Now, with the ball valve, it's one quick quarter turn and it's all off. Any time I replaced faucets or toilets, I just go hit the main now instead of messing with the old under sink valves that are usually corroded and start to leak once you turn them.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

IPC requires individual shut offs on all faucets.

*606.2 Location of shutoff valves*. Shutoff valves shall be installed in the following locations:
1. On the fixture supply to each plumbing fixture other than in individual sleeping units that are provided with unit shutoff valves in hotels, motels, boarding houses and similar occupancies.
2. On the water supply pipe to each sillcock.
3. On the water supply pipe to each appliance or mechanical equipment.


----------



## davidblackwood (Jun 13, 2013)

Good practice would dictate adding them. 

Regardless if international or local codes require them, to not put them in would be a mistake. 

I would install quarter turn ball valve style shut off valves. 

They provide you with a way to service your fixture without disrupting your entire plumbing system. 

Back in the day, the only place a shut off valve was required was on a Water Closet. Customers would call me to replace a faucet. There would be no shut offs under the sink. It would require ****ting the house off at the main. Or the main wouldn't work and the street shut off would have to be used. 

Your doing the work now. Replace the valves. You are not doing yourself any favour by skimping out.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

I agree it would be a good idea to put them in, but if it was in my house, and because it's so easy for anybody to turn off the main water valve, in fact it's easier to turn off the main then to crawl under the sink and mess with valves. So in my case, I wouldn't put them in. Just my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidblackwood (Jun 13, 2013)

When there is a failure with a supply line and you have only seconds to turn off the water line. 

Maybe for you, your ok with just having one water stop. 

But for the average homeowner they need it and should have it. 

I have seen many times the main water valve not work. 

The cost is minimal for installing the valves, when it comes time to sell a home inspector will look at it and question why there was never one installed. By not installing them it brings into question the professionalism of the job. 

The value of having them is great not putting them in is nothing but poor workmanship.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

"you have only seconds to turn off the water line" Seems like in those instances, and most other times, the valves are so corroded, you spend more time getting a pair of channel-locks !!  Then you end up mangling the handle because it won't shut off all the way, or breaking the stem!

Which is why I agree if you are going to put in shut offs, make sure they are the quarter turn ball valve type. Much easier and less chance of leaking especially around the stem where most valves leak.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

So, what are those metal brackets and how are you controlling H&C cross over?


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

TheEplumber said:


> So, what are those metal brackets and how are you controlling H&C cross over?


Wow he has the hot and cold tied in to each other. Not good!


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

All single spout faucets have the hot and cold tied to each other. As long as he's using a pre-made valve setup and not something homemade, then he's fine.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

is the bowl wall hung or does it have a cabinet under it and if so is it open or closed cabinet?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

taylorjm said:


> All single spout faucets have the hot and cold tied to each other. As long as he's using a pre-made valve setup and not something homemade, then he's fine.


the picture is not clear, that's why I asked the OP the question.


----------

